# Looking for a sauce for fish tacos



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Like a "baja" type sauce, along the lines of what Berryhills uses.
Any suggestions?

Thx


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you can find the recipe online from EJ's cookbook, it has a couple good fish taco sauces in it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Capt Tricia's tacos or good in Pam's TSFmag Recipe book . I prefer to stay off the mayo/ cream sauces and go to the salsa / Picos

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=309098&highlight=tacos


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

copied this off here awhile back and its good and spicy - 1 small container sour cream , 3 tbls. mayo, lime juce and zest of lime, 2 cloves garlic, 1 can chipolte chilis in adobo sauce, 1/2 teas. chili powder, blend until smooth and creamy. i blend mine up in the " magic bullet "


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

Chuy's sauce is great. someone put a quicky Chuy's recipe on here a couple years ago, we tried it and now that's all we use on fish taco's, fried or grilled.


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Wife's recipe*

THis recipe we use on fried fish tacos....gets RAVE reviews!!

We use the cucumber salsa drizzled with just a little of the lime cilantro stuff to taste..

Lime-Cilantro Crema


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Rest of the recipe*

THe rest of the recipe didn't come through...here it is...

Lime-Cilantro Crema


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Your recipe didn't come through. Please try again, I'd like to know how you make the cilantro lime salsa. 

Thanks
Flatscat1


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lime-Cilantro Crema – for 4

1/4 cup thinly sliced green onions
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
3 tablespoons fat-free mayonnaise
3 tablespoons reduced-fat sour cream
1 teaspoon grated lime rind
1 1/2 teaspoons fresh lime juice
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 garlic clove, minced






Cucumber Salsa – for 12

1 cup English cucumber, peeled and diced 

1/2 cup red onion, diced

1/2 cup roma tomatoes, diced

1 tablespoon fresh jalape


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have no clue why that recipe won't post completely....anyway...here is the COMPLETE cucumber salsa recipe.


Cucumber Salsa – for 12

1 cup English cucumber, peeled and diced 

1/2 cup red onion, diced

1/2 cup roma tomatoes, diced

1 tablespoon fresh jalape


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

ONE MORE TIME!!!

*Cucumber Salsa *

1 cup English cucumber, peeled and diced 
1/2 cup red onion, diced
1/2 cup roma tomatoes, diced
1 tablespoon fresh jalape


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*I'm trying it again....*

Cucumber Salsa

1 cup English cucumber, peeled and diced 
1/2 cup red onion, diced
1/2 cup roma tomatoes, diced
1 tablespoon fresh jalapeno, minced
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon fresh cilantro leaves, chopped
salt and pepper


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

sfn01 - Your responses got cut-off because of the little thing above the "e" in jalapenos. Not sure why it cuts off, but it does. Your smart phone will type that automatically. It happened to me when using "fiance".

Thanks for the responses! Some good ones in there.


----------

